# I would love to sell you some of my land



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Back a few years ago I had alot of money. I blew most of it but I did manage to at least buy some different tracks of Real Estate.

Well now times have sure changed.

I have a 68 acre tract in Altamont, TN about 10 miles away from I-24 on top of the mountain. The land is flat and wooded. 

I paid $2,200 per acre for it. I own it and have no mortgage at all. I would be willing to sell it for less than that right now. I am very willing to take a few grand down and hold a note. I am also willing to sell as small as 3 acres to someone.

This is great land for making an homestead. The land is very rich. There is elecric about 500 feet away from the property. A well and septic would need to be installed. 

This area is about 40 miles from Chattanooga and about 70 miles from Nashville. I live on a 100 acre tract down on the side of the mountain and am very happy in the area.

If you would be interested in anymore info at all please ask me


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know much about TN but I imagine it would be a really nice place to live. I love to fish and I love the greenery. Seems like the pace of life is much slower there than most places. Cost of living is less from what I understand and there are good factories making cars correct? How's the climate and hurricane impact down your way?


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

MrCalicoty said:


> I don't know much about TN but I imagine it would be a really nice place to live. I love to fish and I love the greenery. Seems like the pace of life is much slower there than most places. Cost of living is less from what I understand and there are good factories making cars correct? How's the climate and hurricane impact down your way?


Yes there is a Nissan Engine plant around 30 miles from the location. VW is in the process of opening a large factory in Chattanooga right now.
We have no Hurricane impact - I moved here from Miami 2 years ago so I know alot about that topic.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lovely part of the country. Not more than about 1/2 day from Smoky Mtns. 

Now, questions... what is the set up if someone wanted to build a small get away, or go off grid on some bought acreage? What are the buildling requirements for occupancy up there?

I'm sure interested people would need to know that stuff.

Angie


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Lovely part of the country. Not more than about 1/2 day from Smoky Mtns.
> 
> Now, questions... what is the set up if someone wanted to build a small get away, or go off grid on some bought acreage? What are the buildling requirements for occupancy up there?
> 
> ...


This is a very country area. There are no building codes or building inspectors. I could be wrong about the codes but I know for sure there are no building inspectors.

The county the property is located in is Grundy, TN

here is a link to the government office http://www.grundycountytn.net/officials/index.html


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

here is a link to the stats of the whole county..

Some of them are kinda funny to me

Pop Density is 39 people per square mile

Miami, where I used to live is 12,142 per square mile -- big difference


http://www.city-data.com/county/Grundy_County-TN.html


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow....sounds like a really good deal for someone. I get down that way a couple times a year...beautiful area! 

Why are you considering selling for a loss?


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

cc-rider said:


> Wow....sounds like a really good deal for someone. I get down that way a couple times a year...beautiful area!
> 
> Why are you considering selling for a loss?


Because I need some money. I would like to open a small restraunt and have no cash to do so.


----------

